# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware >  Da Vinci Jr 1.0 "no spool" problem

## robertjenkins

HiI have an ageing Da Vinci Jr which works fine, except that I have had to change spool. The new spool comes with a round NFC tag rather than the original rectangular one. The printer doesn't recognise it and gives a "no spool" error. I have deliberately not upgraded firmware or software - firmware is 2.3.5 - because the general view seems to be that new firmware reduces your options. But maybe I should?

----------

